# Video beim Galaxy S4 "automatisch" komprimieren ?



## Hille82 (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Es geht um folgendes, wenn ich mit dem Handy einen Video-Clip aufnehme mit "passabler" Qualität wird dieses Video schnell einige MB gross (aktuell 1,21 Sek Clip @1280/720 Auflösung ergibt 117 MB).
Wenn ich nun dieses Viedo per Whatsapp verschicken möchte steht da "Orignal Video" 117 MB und darunter steht "Bearbeitetes Video" ca 7,6 MB (640/360).
Nun ist meine Frage wie ich mein Handy zum "bearbeiten" bzw komprimieren bewegen kann ? Denn wenn ich normal auf versenden drücke wird leider die 117MB Variante versendet 

Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden und könnt mir helfen ^^ Vielen Dank


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Äh, mein Whatsapp komprimiert das immer automatisch, und das, obwohl ich meist lieber das Original versenden würde. Bist du sicher, dass deines nicht doch die komprimierten Videos schickt?


----------



## Hille82 (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab`s vorhin mit nen Kollegen gestestet, der hat nen Video bekommen mit ca 9 MB welches ich mit 8,8 MB gesendet hatte, die bearbeitete Version wäre nur auf 840 KB gekommen .....
Ich kann da aber auch nichts anklicken dass ich lieber die bearbeitete Version schicken möchte oder so


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Okay, das ist eigenartig. Das muss ich auch mal testen, ob ich mich nicht geirrt habe!


----------

